# opierać się na łokciach



## Hikee

Chodzi mi o sytuację, gdy opieramy łokcie o blat stołu i podpieramy rękami głowę. Czy istnieje fraza w prosty sposób opisująca tą czynność w języku angielskim?

I'd like to know wether there is an English phrase describing an act of resting one's head on the hands, while supporting oneself on the elbows?

Z góry dzięki.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamlike

Hi. I can think of two possibilities offhand. "perch on one's elbows" and "lean on one's elbows". I can't think of any distinction between the two of them although the former is used rarther rarely - at least judging by google hints.


----------



## Hikee

I must admit I'm pretty baffled by this one. I'd rather go for the "lean" version, but this verb is so overused in terms of movement that I'd pick "perch" just for the sake of vocab diversity. On the other hand "perch" does not seem clear as to the meaning. According to the Thesaurus dictionary "perch" is unquestionably bound with settling whole self atop something and not, for example, one's head. 

I'd appreciate any other propositions


----------



## NotNow

_To cradle your head in your hands_ is a common expression, but it doesn't say anything about where the elbows are.


----------



## dreamlike

Hikee said:


> I must admit I'm pretty baffled by this one. I'd rather go for the "lean" version, but this verb is so overused in terms of movement that I'd pick "perch" just for the sake of vocab diversity. On the other hand "perch" does not seem clear as to the meaning. According to the Thesaurus dictionary "perch" is unquestionably bound with settling whole self atop something and not, for example, one's head.
> 
> I'd appreciate any other propositions



I stumbled upon "perch" while learning for my CAE exam with "CAE Result" and my tutor translated it as "opierać się na łokciach". Having said that, the true meaning might slighty differ from this proposed by my teacher. When it comes to vocab diversity, I see your point. I tend to use words which are rarely encourted just for the sake of it. Although, it poses a risk of sounding stilted or phoney but I just can't help it. 

  You have to ask yourself one question - what do you want to put first, the clarity of thought or a variety of words?


----------



## Szkot

> I stumbled upon "perch" while learning for my CAE exam with "CAE Result" and my tutor translated it as "opierać się na łokciach"



I think your tutor has got it wrong -  you can not perch on part of your own body.   You can have your elbow(s) on the table (though your mother will tell you not to ), and rest your head on your hand(s), but there is no single phrase for it.


----------



## majlo

▶_verb_

1 alight, sit, or rest on a perch.

2 (*be perched*) (of a building) be situated above or on the edge of something.

3 (*perch someone/thing on*) set or balance someone or something on.
From the WR dictionary.


----------



## dreamlike

Szkot said:


> I think your tutor has got it wrong -  you can not perch on part of your own body.   You can have your elbow(s) on the table (though your mother will tell you not to ), and rest your head on your hand(s), but there is no single phrase for it.



Such being the case, why do native speakers use this phrase every so often? 



> He _perched on his elbows_, showed Elmer how to tip the cup. “Now you try.” “I don't know…” Abner thought about a different television show, *...*





> He slowly sat up and _perched_ himself on _his elbows_. The Saiyan peered out the window to _his_ right and saw it was still raining then gazed down to _his_ left





> Kurt grumbled under his breath, rolling over until he was _perched on his elbows_, eying the door disdainfully.



Yet there are some sentences which happen to underpin your theory. 



> Smiling slowly, Shanza *perched*_ his elbows_ *on* the table and dropped his chin into his hands.



Whatever the correct construction, no need to split hairs I reckon.


----------

